# Steelex 6 inch jointer



## spike2225 (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone have experience or knowledge of Steelex's 6 inch jointer, the 1 horse model. I'm also considering Grizzly's 6 inch bench top jointer. They're both about $200. Which is better. The Steelex has twice the length (46") but half the horses (1).


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the Steelex is belt driven and the other is a universal motor. So that 1 horse is actually better than the 2 on the universal, so to speak.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Without question, the added mass, size, and design of the Steelex clearly gives it the upper hand over any typical benchtop jointer. 

The Steelex is essentially a copy of the Delta Shopmaster JT360 model, which succeeded the Delta 37-190. That's Delta's entry level stationary jointer, and is more than adequate for furniture building in a home shop. The Steelex is also marketed by Woodstock International who owns Grizzly and Shop Fox, so it'll be well supported by their CS.


----------

